# ESCALANTE UPDATE 4-6-14



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

First of all - No it's not runnable yet. But it is muddy, which means it is probably primed to go. I don't think the snow pack is that great so it may be a low or short (or both) season.

We removed a log from the entry of Leap of Faith and we removed a log from the entry of 57 Chevy. 

These were not huge logs and probably would have washed out with high water. 

The log just below Leap of Faith has washed out to a non-dangerous position (this could change with high water.) But for now it is good to go.

Keep an eye on the temps and when the night-time lows in Montrose and Delta are 50 degrees or above it should start running enough to get down.

Tic-Tock - Tick Tock


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update Tom, keep 'em coming.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

oh man i hope it runs before I have to start work on the 23rd!!!


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

Cool looking run! just looked up some info on it and it says that glass is prohibited in the area and ticketing can occur if glass is seen by the rangers... Can you elaborate on such reasons? This is the first I have heard of a no-glass policy enforcement... Any other places that this is the case in the western states?


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

At lower flows, locals like to swim in the potholes and pools. Some also like to get drunk and bust beer bottles. Not a great combination.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, Tom, not only for the update, but also for the wood removal. See you there soon.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

utrafter said:


> Cool looking run! just looked up some info on it and it says that glass is prohibited in the area and ticketing can occur if glass is seen by the rangers... Can you elaborate on such reasons? This is the first I have heard of a no-glass policy enforcement... Any other places that this is the case in the western states?


Because so many people just don't use common sense!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

If its going to happen, it will be this week. Columbine pass only got down to 38 degrees last night. Would be great to get a visual on Thurs/Fri...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

GUNNISON - GRAND JUNCTION, NR (GJNC2)

My guess is that its running, but low to very low this weekend. 

Hoping we don't see the warm up / cool down cycles that dribble out the snowpack without really getting decent flows.

Gore is currently 1260cfs though, so april flows are in!


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo Spring! Gore was beautiful yesterday!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info and flossing.

Plateau Creek jumped 100cfs overnight. Nothing more than a barometer, I know, but it's another data point that seems to say Escalante season can't be far off.


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

utrafter said:


> Cool looking run! just looked up some info on it and it says that glass is prohibited in the area and ticketing can occur if glass is seen by the rangers... Can you elaborate on such reasons? This is the first I have heard of a no-glass policy enforcement... Any other places that this is the case in the western states?


glass is prohibited on every river in montana


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

taylorian64 said:


> glass is prohibited on every river in montana


Its really a creek boat run anyway. Leave the glass squirt boat at home.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

taylorian64 said:


> glass is prohibited on every river in montana


Looks like I need to stop looking at the buzz so much and get out more...


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

So, as great as it is to discuss rafting regulations on every single thread, anyone got a visual? Anyone in Grand Junction/Montrose want to show off their photography skills by taking a picture of the fin?

Gunnison at Grand Junction peaked 500 cfs higher than in Delta yesterday,and the N. Fork Gunnison is spiking...


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

If no one gets out there going to be driving through on monday ill head out and check it out. And if it is in im down for some mid week runs.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Can anyone get eyes on it today?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Can anyone get eyes on it today?


I'll be there this PM to have a look and snap a pic. Based on Plateau Creek's spike this week (484cfs right now) I'm betting Escalante is on.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

> So, as great as it is to discuss rafting regulations on every single thread


So what are the rafting regulations on this stretch? Can I get my 16' oar rig in there ?;-)

sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

LongmontRafter said:


> So what are the rafting regulations on this stretch? Can I get my 16' oar rig in there ?;-)
> 
> sorry...couldn't resist


Saw it @ 3:30 today. Low end of doable IMO. 

Entrance to 57 looked like it would be boat abuse, but I think you could get down it. 57 itself was runnable, falls below were not.

Took pics, but no way to upload them here--sorry.

Warm temps the next few days should bring it up to runnable. Probably Sat, IMO definitely Sun.

Heaps of people up there camping--bet 50 campers passed me going up the road as I was coming back down. Only saw one boat.

Edit: two pics below...

https://picasaweb.google.com/mike.c...key=Gv1sRgCN-LrsHnwsS_qgE#6001193687711726034

https://picasaweb.google.com/mike.c...key=Gv1sRgCN-LrsHnwsS_qgE#6001193709383875746


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jmack said:


> So, as great as it is to discuss rafting regulations on every single thread, anyone got a visual?


Awesome. I may have to change my signature to this, or just quote you every time I post...


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Will be there tomorrow about 1.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm moving this weekend but.... Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday.... anyone?


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will probably be up there with one more tomorrow. Camping sat night. Hopefully she runs!


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, Tom, not only for the update, but also for the wood removal. See you there soon.

YES


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

mikesee said:


> Warm temps the next few days should bring it up to runnable. Probably Sat, IMO definitely Sun.
> 
> Are you thinking Saturday and Sunday of this weekend?? Or the following weekend?
> 
> ...


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

My buddy camped there this weekend and from the pic of the falls it looked doable. He said there were boaters in there so maybe they can elaborate. I could go this Friday or Sunday if anyone wants to go


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## timmypayne (Feb 18, 2005)

It was low but runnable today, here are two pics of the fun at 11am; but it's cold and forecast to be colder so I'm not sure it will go tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Viperdriver (Sep 4, 2011)

If anyone wants to hit it this coming week let me know, I'm not working and can do a midweek run.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Viperdriver said:


> If anyone wants to hit it this coming week let me know, I'm not working and can do a midweek run.



I could probably take a day off this week to run with you. I'm trying to get a small crew together. Probably wednesday or Thursday. 

303-715-8026
Syd 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

id be interested Wednesday thursday or tuesday early


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Two of us coming from golden, camping Wednesday night. Paddling Thursday. Hit me up if you're interested. 

Syd
303-715-8026


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

news flash: creeks (especially early season) run based on what the weather is doing, not whether you have time off. If you like elfing, then by all means ignore the weather. But don't go down to Esca mid week this week thinking its going to be in like it was after 4 70+ degree days in a row.....


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Any reports from the past week, or predictions on weekend flows?


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*ACC*

Acc has a good point. I would check delta weather forecast and unless they have 3-5 days of 80 degree plus temps I would hit gore or another run instead.
The snow pack is good and Esco could run into May and hit a good boating level if the weather finds the goldiocks zone.


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

I have bets that it'll be running this weekend into early next week judging the warming trend. I'll be there Monday for laps and camping for more Tuesday laps. I'm looking for some folks to paddle with on tues if anyone is down...


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope it runs for you guys! I have my doubts a about it running this weekend. It may, last weekend was low with about 1000cfs difference between delta and GJ on the gunnison gauge. Today there is only 120cfs difference. I would say that she is not running this morning.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I am planning on leaving early Monday morning and maybe a lap that afternoon. Then camp and get at it again on Tuesday. Hoping for water and some folks to meet up with!


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

RiverVibe I'll be doing the same, should be at the campground no later than noon and we'll have at least 3...give me a shout if you want nineOone seveneightsix threeonetwoseven
-Josh


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

There is a 1600 cfs difference in the gauges. Visual anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

kennyv said:


> There is a 1600 cfs difference in the gauges. Visual anyone?
> 
> ?? I see 240 CFS difference in the Gunnison at Delta and Gunnison at Grand Junction gauges
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz





Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

I wrote my post days ago. Also, the time of day when you check affects the difference. I made my post in the evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

Esca ran low Monday and low side of medium today. I'm not sure what weds will look like since it was cloudy all day today but the inner gorge could probly be runnable in the AM....judging the weather forecast, it looks like Saturday morning will be the next best window..


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------

